# Can't access http://192.168.1.1



## Jordan_Ross (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there i was wondering if i could get some advice/support to access something that i can't work out.

I currently have a laptop and pc, i own a router and modem
My ISP is Virgin

My Router is ZyXEL NBG334W which comes with a wireless USB adpatar G-202.

I'm writing this message on my laptop with internet access, i have internet access on my pc.

I'm really wanting to access my router configuration settings at http://192.168.1.1 i typed that into my web browser it came up with this page, and the password is 1234 as i thought.










I typed in the password 1234 the page just didn't move onto the next screen, i typed that again and the same problem. So i was confused and that part. 

I went to cmd.exe and typed inconfig /all and i viewed all my network ips and other information. 

Like so - 










I'm really wanting to access my router configuration settings so i can change the settings.

A reason for this is because i'm wanting to access Wi-Fi so i can use Wi-Fi on my Nintendo DS. On my Nintendo Screen when i tried to find a access point it said i needed to change my router's secruity which i tried to access through http://192.168.1.1 but nothing worked.

If you need anymore information please ask, i'm just not a networking person .

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you configure the router? Did you change the password from the system default? If all else fails, reset it to factory defaults and reconfigure, then you can use the default factory password.


----------



## Jordan_Ross (Nov 18, 2008)

Well i do believe i may of configured the router settings, but i thought that i could only do that when your in the settings of http://192.168.1.1, i may of changed the password back must time ago to suit my needs. 

Last night i did leave the router off for a while, at the back of the router i held the router's reset button for about 30 seconds whilst i plugged it back in. Started to follow the manual of setting it all back up, went back to the http://192.168.1.1 site typed in the password 1234 and still the page wouldn't load. So i'm really really confused.

After going back to my pc just to check that things could work still nothing so i decided to check my network connections and i got these.


























This was viewing the internet gateway

Then just wanted to show you my TCIP/IP for my other network or the main network.


















Overall i'm really confused, because at the moment i've got my router connected to a main plug, got my ethernet cable going for my modem to my router WAN port (i think its called that). My yellow lan cable from my router to the ethernet port at the back of my pc.

So yeah anything any else you could think of?

Thanks once again.


----------



## rdc500 (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a reset button on the router, you may need a paper clip to push it. With the power on hold the reset button until the lights flash around 5 to 10 seconds. That will reset the router to default settings and you can then go in and config your router, 
Later
Ron


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

since you are trying to reset your router to 192.168.1.1 and then can't get in .. try setting your NIC here










to 192.168.1.2

that way you know you are on the same network as the router .. and you should be able to get in


----------

